
Wireless Electric Car Charging Is Coming– It Could Help Stabilize the Power Grid - scottie_m
http://www.thedrive.com/tech/19995/wireless-electric-car-charging-is-coming-and-it-could-help-stabilize-the-power-grid
======
aurizon
Well, if you mean an air gapped transformer in the garage with .001 inches
separation from the vehicle winding to transfer many KW of energy over a short
time, it is doable, but far more expensive then a simple plug in.

If you want antennas on highway poles, transmitting to vehicles beneath -
forget it, cube law and power density defeats you. This is the sad truth Tesla
failed on. Easy to light fluorescent lamps at 2% of rates - looks bright at
night, but he failed. Semiconductor science will not help. This is a hard task

